# poor FM reception



## RacerX (Jan 30, 2011)

I installed a Kenwood DNX6160 in my 06 Silverado and I could swear the FM reception was better with the factory stereo. I've had this problems in the past has anybody else had this problem. Any idea what causes it.


----------



## CorNut (Feb 1, 2011)

some head units just have better tuners than others, kinda odd GM's basic tuner is better than Kenwood's though. I have a GMC Canyon and I hooked up a Rockford 3sixty to the factory head unit, works pretty good and retains all of the factory options like on-star/XM/Bluetooth etc. Downside with using a 3sixty though is to get it to work you have to install both it, and an amp. I would have much rather gotten a new head unit but I wanted to keep my on-star, my cell phone doesn't work where I go hunting in Eastern Oregon


----------



## Pdogg (Jan 24, 2011)

Make sure if its a diversity antenna system that you're not on the sub antenna. Also make sure that if its amplified that it's getting power to the antenna amp.
OEMs spend a ton of money on radio reception/noise reduction that aftermarket does not, so it's not a surprise that the factory tuner would be better tuned to that vehicle.


----------



## CorNut (Feb 1, 2011)

Pdogg said:


> OEMs spend a ton of money on radio reception/noise reduction that aftermarket does not, so it's not a surprise that the factory tuner would be better tuned to that vehicle.


crazy, I never thought they put much thought into their designs with their radios and cared more about cost. I learned something


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

The Kenwood has a state of the art FM tuner. Most problems are caused by the cars antenna amp not being powered when the OEM radio is replaced. Find the harness RF amp wire and make sure it's wired to the RF amp trigger wire from the Kenwood radio.

Car Radio Wiring Diagram and Car Stereo Wire Diagram – 2006 Chevrolet Silverado


----------



## RacerX (Jan 30, 2011)

Pdogg said:


> Make sure if its a diversity antenna system that you're not on the sub antenna. Also make sure that if its amplified that it's getting power to the antenna amp.
> OEMs spend a ton of money on radio reception/noise reduction that aftermarket does not, so it's not a surprise that the factory tuner would be better tuned to that vehicle.


How would I know if it's a diversity antenna system? Would an HD receiver add on help?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

CorNut said:


> crazy, I never thought they put much thought into their designs with their radios and cared more about cost. I learned something


That's because poor radio reception would bring customers back complaining. No new car customer expects great SQ in their new car but do expect the radio to come in without any static.

Car manufacturers are smart


----------



## CorNut (Feb 1, 2011)

RacerX said:


> How would I know if it's a diversity antenna system? Would an HD receiver add on help?


if you are using a harness it should have the spot to hook up the blue wire if it needs it, it'd be labeled, or did you splice into factory wiring? If so I would look up the wire harness they sell for it and hopefully you can figure out by the pictures and instructions where that wire would be? lol would most likely be a blue wire on the harness


----------



## RacerX (Jan 30, 2011)

CorNut said:


> if you are using a harness it should have the spot to hook up the blue wire if it needs it, it'd be labeled, or did you splice into factory wiring? If so I would look up the wire harness they sell for it and hopefully you can figure out by the pictures and instructions where that wire would be? lol would most likely be a blue wire on the harness


I bought the right wiring harness and box to connect the On Star. I would think everything would be hooked up right.


----------



## CorNut (Feb 1, 2011)

RacerX said:


> I bought the right wiring harness and box to connect the On Star. I would think everything would be hooked up right.


I would assume so too if you used the after-market harness and installed it exactly as the instructions stated. Just seems odd Kenwood's would be "that" bad in comparison especially if nsaspook is right about kenwood using a state of the art tuner


----------



## Pdogg (Jan 24, 2011)

There should be an obvious drop in radio reception if you remove power from the antenna amp. You could check if its working that way.
Some of them won't even pass a signal at all if there's no power.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a shop do it. Looks like I will have to go back and check their work. This is harness I gave them.

Axxess GMOS-01 GM OnStar Interface


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

weird, hmm i just had a guy call me tonight about bad Fm radio also says he can only get a few radio stations to play cleanly. and also his Power antenna doesn't work any more. He said when he took the Alpine HU out the antenna work with radio and turn off like normal with cd player.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

I cannot count on one hand how many times this has happened to me over the years. GM uses the mini antenna jack and a lot of the antenna adaptors on the market are complete junk (they just don't fit well). I recently installed a CD player in a 1988 Dodge that uses a full size antenna jack and even with a direct fit the radio still loses reception in the same location on my daily commute. I would double check the antenna adaptor.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

have you try checking the ant. adapter? i've had that fix this very problem a few times. also see if there is a factory extension loose. chrysler and ford sometimes use one and it can get loose. can't recall seeing it on a gm product before.


----------



## Jonardins (Jul 6, 2021)

I know this is old but just double check the factory antenna plug. My 08 chevy 2500 has a small lead in the middle and putting in my kenwood in the dark I accidentally bent it to the side and had to straight it out just double check to be sure.


----------

